# Benelli



## proagr465 (Nov 18, 2006)

Hey guys,
Just purchased a super black eagle 2. I was up in the air about whether to buy that or a super Vinci. Did I make a good decision or should I have bought the Vinci? Appreciate the feedback. Shot browning gold hunters for almost 15 years and got tired of the jamming.


----------



## dsm16428 (Feb 19, 2009)

Sold Benellis for almost a decade. I now own a SBE II if that tells you anything. They are simply the best shotgun there is. Fast, nimble, durable and RELIABLE. No doubt, the fewest percentage of repairs needed compared to number of guns sold too! Could never say that about any 11-87 made after the late 80's/ early 90's that's for sure. Clean her THOUROUGHLY befroe you use her the first time and then lubricate with a good spray on dry-lube like PB blaster or something similar and run the chit outta her. I have at least 3,000 rounds through mine and have not had a single misfeed, malfunction, or hiccup and i only break her down to clean her twice a year. Also, keep the barrel nut as hand tight as you can get it. I like to tighten it and then, with the gun empty (for obvious reasons), put the butt on the floor and push down of the barrel while giving the nut those last few clicks. A very few guys have had the barrel retention ring snap off on earlier models, no doubt due to firing heavy recoiling loads with the barrel nut loose.


----------



## dsm16428 (Feb 19, 2009)

.


----------



## proagr465 (Nov 18, 2006)

Thanks for the info dsm. I do feel good about it but I must ask. Why is it so important to clean a brand new gun before you shoot it? I only ask because the owners manual never said to clean it first and I already shot a box of shells through it at some skeet today. Did I mess up the gun by doing that? Again thanks for the info.


----------



## templey_41 (Jul 19, 2008)

Yes the gun is ruined forever. take it back as you may never shoot it right ever again.

No you didn't ruin it. Its a gun its meant to be fired. I went out and shot a 100 rounds at clays with out a misfire. Then I shot a bunch of geese with out a misfire, then I went to nodak and shot some winchester experts 3 inch shells and thats where i ran into problems. it wouldn't spit the first shot out and would get caught in the chamber. So i switched over to federal blue box and had no issues. i guess it just doesnt like experts, not sure why it was doing this possibly something to do with the plastic of the shot shell. not sure but it flies through 3.5 experts just fine


----------



## dsm16428 (Feb 19, 2009)

Anyways. :roll: No, you won't mess it up. The reason for thouroughly cleaning you new gun...any new gun tis to remove the kosmoline or whatever typr of packing grease and/or excessive oil used to protect the guns in shipment and storage. After that and a light lube, you're good to hook and shouldn't need to clean it for quite a long while after that. I actually made a point NOT to clean mine for the first year I had it just to see if I could make it malfunction. Other than wiping the obvious gunk and mud and caked blood from the action, I didn't touch it. Never had one issue except when I was shooting light loads for small game and purposely didn't mount the gun tight to my shoulder. Benelli recommends a tight shoulder mount to ensure operation of the inertia system but it took almost a box to get it to jam and that was when I held it outstretched in one hand and fired it. :thumb:


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

You shot a browning for 15 years and just NOW got tired of it jamming? Would of thought most people would get tired of something along those lines after a year at the most, way to ride it out..... :iroll:


----------



## HugeBurrito2k6 (Oct 25, 2011)

I hear those benelli vincys shoot great but lets all face the facts. The gun is plain UGLY!!! Also the SBE has a lot of feild time under its belt with a sterling reputation. I'm sure the vincy is great but i will always buy something that is proven when i spend 1400 dollars. I love my SBE have had it for 2 seasons ran close to 3000 shells threw it and still shoots just the way it did when i bought it. I highly recommend the gun. :thumb:

...and yes browning golds are horrible shotguns with jamming tendencies


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

WingedShooter7 said:


> You shot a browning for 15 years and just NOW got tired of it jamming? Would of thought most people would get tired of something along those lines after a year at the most, way to ride it out..... :iroll:


Justification for wanting something new! No issue with that!

Good luck with your new purchase, but auto loaders all need regular maintenance to run consistently regardless of the brand. I have a 390 Berreta that has only failed me once,broken spring in the stock in all types of hunting situations from dirt to -30 below. My gun is not special, just properly cleaned and lubed with a product that retains its lubricity at any temp I may hunt in.

Have seen many an auto loader be called a jammer that all that was really needed was a proper clean and lube.

I cannot grasp why anyone would go from a light recoil gas gun to an inertia gun with more recoil especially with waterfowl loads!


----------



## HugeBurrito2k6 (Oct 25, 2011)

I cannot grasp why anyone would go from a light recoil gas gun to an inertia gun with more recoil especially with waterfowl loads![/quote]

It is all in what a person wants. I have shot 3.5 hypersonics out of my SBE and after blasting three off at a flock of geese i could hardly remember pulling the trigger. If you are a sporting clay kind of guy i agree Gas Operation will be more pleasant on the shoulder.


----------



## proagr465 (Nov 18, 2006)

In the defense of browning. They have been making a solid 3" gun for 60+ years but I'm my opinion they still have not mastered the art of making a reliable 3.5" gun. The browning gold & auto five 3" Guns are excellent, but I wouldn't trade a bag of rattlesnakes for there 3.5".


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2011)

proagr465 said:


> In the defense of browning. They have been making a solid 3" gun for 60+ years but I'm my opinion they still have not mastered the art of making a reliable 3.5" gun. The browning gold & auto five 3" Guns are excellent, but I wouldn't trade a bag of rattlesnakes for there 3.5".[/quote
> 
> i beg to differ......i have a Browning Gold Hunter 3". Had a terrible time with it jamming. Tried cleaning, different loads, dry lube, lotsa lube, no lube and probably many things that i've forgot about. I also replaced all the springs in the gun. It was at its worse in colder temps but the problem was likely to show up just about anytime.
> 
> bought me a new maxus this year.....i'll never go back to the Gold!


----------

